# Toyota Corolla - Buy now or wait until July



## mozzer (18 Jan 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a new Toyota Corolla 1.4.  Can anyone direct me to any information that will show the savings (if any on motor tax) of buying a diesel car vs. petrol, and savings (if any on VRT) of waiting until after July.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Herbie (18 Jan 2008)

New model Corolla 1.4 (1398 cc) petrol has CO2 output of 158 g/km
1.4 diesel (1364 cc) has CO2 output of 128 g/km

As both are less than 1400 cc then should fall into the 22.5% VRT bracket currently.  Road tax from 1st February is 320 euro.

Under the new system from July, the petrol will fall into VRT band D (24% VRT).  Road tax from 1st July is 430 euro for newly registered cars in that bracket.  The diesel will fall into VRT band B (16%) and the road tax will fall to 150 euro for newly registered cars in that bracket.

So a 1.5% VRT rise for the petrol and an 8% VRT decrease for the diesel....

Bear in mind that new model Corollas are difficult to get - a wait of a month or three is not unusual so check with your dealer about July delivery.  The Auris is much easier to source.

Here's a link for you:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055199036

Edit:

I have the older model Corolla 1.4 diesel - its a brilliant engine - nice and quiet, very economical and has the same service intervals as the petrol.  15,000 km service is 150 euro and 30,000 km service is 200 euro with a valet inside and out and friendly and professional service.  Depreciation should be low enough too. Much cheaper and satisfying to run in every way than other brands that I've owned.


----------



## tosullivan (19 Jan 2008)

mate of mine just cancelled his order for his 1.4D corolla until July


----------



## mozzer (21 Jan 2008)

Folks,

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Herbie, that link to Boards is a big help and thanks very much for all the helpful detail.  Much appreciated.


----------



## rebel16 (21 Jan 2008)

Herbie said:


> I have the older model Corolla 1.4 diesel - its a brilliant engine - nice and quiet, very economical and has the same service intervals as the petrol.  15,000 km service is 150 euro and 30,000 km service is 200 euro with a valet inside and out and friendly and professional service.  Depreciation should be low enough too. Much cheaper and satisfying to run in every way than other brands that I've owned.



What mpg are you getting out of your corolla 1.4 Diesel? I'm thinking of getting one but a friend of mine said toyota's are heavy on the diesel.


----------



## Herbie (21 Jan 2008)

Mine's the older one so its lighter than the current model (which is as big as an Avensis!  - on the outside anyway)

I drive 102 miles to work and back each day on back roads.  There's no sitting in traffic and I keep to the speed limit - 80 kmh or so.  My trip computer tells me that I get between 3.8 and 4.2 L/100 kmh , depending on how easy I take it.  I have a light right foot and plenty of practice so that helps (it helps pass the time on a long commute).  I've done brim to brim checks to verify the fuel consumption and it works out as approx 68 mpg.  That tallies with the official extra-urban figure.  Motorway useage will reduce this because of higher speeds as will city driving.

I hired a Focus 1.6 diesel last year in the UK and was unimpressed with the fuel consumption.  

I think that if you buy a diesel that you need to change your driving style and use it as a diesel - make the most use of the torque etc.  Revving it like a petrol will reduce its efficiency for instance.  

As with all cars, fuel consumption is only one aspect of the expense of car ownership with depreciation being the major expense.  It's hard to beat a Toyota on overall ownership costs.


----------



## heather (21 Jan 2008)

Out of interest, hows the boot size on these cars? I'm considering the same thing, around july


----------



## werner (22 Jan 2008)

mozzer said:


> I'm thinking of buying a new Toyota Corolla 1.4. Can anyone direct me to any information that will show the savings (if any on motor tax) of buying a diesel car vs. petrol, and savings (if any on VRT) of waiting until after July.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


 
Check this site for current and future VRT rates. hold off until July before you buy a diesel

The Corolla is currently 22.5% vrt and after July it will be at 16%!

[broken link removed]


----------



## rebel16 (22 Jan 2008)

Herbie said:


> I've done brim to brim checks to verify the fuel consumption and it works out as approx 68 mpg.  That tallies with the official extra-urban figure.  Motorway useage will reduce this because of higher speeds as will city driving.


Thanks for that. Thats excellent alright. I never quite believed the offical manufacturers figure before.


----------



## Lorraine B (22 Jan 2008)

heather said:


> Out of interest, hows the boot size on these cars? I'm considering the same thing, around july


 
Got a new 1.4 D4D Corolla last October. Traded up from 1998 2.0TDI Avensis. Absolutely love it. Very economical. Huge boot. Was in a friends new Avensis yesterday, much prefer the Corolla


----------

